# 2018 Maine Moose Hunt!!!



## sea trout (Oct 2, 2018)

My cousin won his moose permit for this fall and put me down for sub permittee and surprised me with the invitation to come up and be the shooter!! So Me and my brother and my 9 yr old son headed up after work and school Friday Sept 21st!!

My boy did pretty good on the 24 hour road trip to my cousins house! He had the whole back seat and he slept a lot and saw some new cities. This was his 1st time being out of the South East.




We pulled over at Mt Katadin. The 1st or the last on the Appalachin trail.



Sunday mornin scouting. My son sees moose for the 1st time!!



Moose hunt opens Monday mornin 30 min before sunrise and we put a big bull down in less than an hour!



The kids got their packs on ready to hike the moose quarters out!!



Truck is packed with the bull by early afternoon. But we hang the meat bags at camp and make the 2 hour drive out of the woods to the Fort Kent check station on Teusday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2018)

Dream hunt of a lifetime! Congratulations!


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow, that looks like it was the hunt of a lifetime.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks like way to much fun! Always dreamed of a moose hunt. Will make it happen one day. Congrats!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 2, 2018)

What a wonderful gift.  Great family.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 2, 2018)

Fantastic is the only word that comes to mind.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 3, 2018)

Awesome Man CONGRATS, I have only killed one moose before and that right there is some of the best meat you will ever get!! I still wish i had some left.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 3, 2018)

What a dream, congrats to you all!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 3, 2018)

That's awesome! I can only imagine the amount of meat you get from a moose.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Congrats on a thrill of a lifetime!  Great bull!


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Oct 3, 2018)

awesome trip, what gun ammo combination did you use?


----------



## sea trout (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks
My ol Remington 700 in 30-06.
For ammo I worked hard re setting scope cause I wanted to use 180 gr's. Ended up picking Winchester Power Max Bonded 180 gr. They grouped the best for me out of the 4 or 5 180's I tried. 
The bull was quartering to me at 40 to 50 yards. I shot once at the point of the near shoulder. He lunged twice to the left then twice towards us...then did the drunk wobbly stance then fell over dead. That bullet did a great job!!


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 3, 2018)

Congratulations!  Moose hunt is next on my list.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2018)

Great kill and with your son and other family.  Priceless combination 
Congratulations to all!!!!!


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 4, 2018)

That's great and cool pics. Congrats! Richard


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 4, 2018)

Congratulations on your successful hunt!. Such wonderful memories for you and your son to cherish forever!

I'm a big fan of hunting Maine myself. Returned from this year's bear hunt near Jackman on the 18th of September and we hunted the Eagle Lake area last year. Northern Maine is special.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome!  Applied for many years for that hunt, was never chosen.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 4, 2018)

That's outstanding Sea Trout!  Congratulations!  Let us know how that meat tastes...I've always heard it is the best of all cervids.


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 4, 2018)

That's a dream come true. Congratats, that is awesome!!!


----------



## sea trout (Oct 4, 2018)

Cool pic man!!
Yes North Maine woods are special! I lived there until I was 12. My Dad worked for Huber. When they built the Commerce plant in 88 they offered Dad a big position. So he moved us down but I'm still very close with my cousins and I go up huntin and fishin and they come down huntin and fishin. We're truly blessed to be able to do that! God bless America!!
I actually had bear for the 1st time in moose camp last week. It was soft jerkey. It was great!!


model88_308 said:


> Congratulations on your successful hunt!. Such wonderful memories for you and your son to cherish forever!
> 
> I'm a big fan of hunting Maine myself. Returned from this year's bear hunt near Jackman on the 18th of September and we hunted the Eagle Lake area last year. Northern Maine is special.View attachment 944987


----------



## sea trout (Oct 4, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> Awesome!  Applied for many years for that hunt, was never chosen.



I've been applying since I've been a teenager! Now I'm 42, still havn't got it!
It's tougher for non residents as we're only 10 percent of the permits. So take 3,900 permits....our 10 percent is only 390. Can you imagine the amount of people in Massachusets and Conneticut applying!!!???? BUT!!!! there is alway's a chance, keep trying!
My cousin won in 05 and again this fall for 18. But he lives there. But still it's hard to win even for residents!


----------



## sea trout (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks y'all for all the congrats messages!! Last week was a blessing of more than I deserve!! I am humble and thankful to God and all involved!!


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 5, 2018)

I've deer hunted that country, spent a lot of time in ft. Kent doing telephone work too. Nice place.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thats awesome! Trip of a lifetime!


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2018)

Congrats on a once in a lifetime hunt , you owe cuz big time , I see why u took the kids along , nice pack horses  !


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 10, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 11, 2018)

That's an incredible hunt, congrats!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 13, 2018)

congrats and great pics.


----------



## Budda (Oct 14, 2018)

thats a huge bull for Maine!


----------



## Matt Justice (Dec 21, 2018)

That thing is HUGE!  A lot bigger than the rack on the one the boys got last fall in Franklin County.  Anything you'd do different if you planned it all over again?  Looking to tag my first in the next couple years...


----------



## sea trout (Jan 3, 2019)

Matt Justice said:


> That thing is HUGE!  A lot bigger than the rack on the one the boys got last fall in Franklin County.  Anything you'd do different if you planned it all over again?  Looking to tag my first in the next couple years...



Thanks
I wouldn't change plans if I could plan it over again except for 1 little thing. My brother was on video camera duty. My cousin was trying to call the bull into a clearcut. The bull was VERY  responsive vocally and with rack thrashing.....but he wouldn't come into the clearcut. After 20 minutes of this my cousin said that we would have to go stalk this bull, that he already has a cow with him, otherwise he would have already entered the clearcut.
So we stalked down a skid trail in the woods. When the cow and bull appeared, the cow ran off and the bull stood there staring us down at 50 or less yards. I shoulderd rifle, safety off and killed him. I wish I'd have slowed down, calmed down, held aim and let my brother get the video camera rolling.
That's the only thing I wish I could have planned differently for.
Good luck!!


----------

